# JDS vs Cain, Chapter 3



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

After now witnessing their last two fights and you're betting your house on the outcome who wins the rubber match?


Cain for me, no question.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

I like JDS better, but I feel like Cain's pace is too relentless and his gas tank is too good for any heavyweight to beat him bar a fast knockout. The first fight Cain just needed a new gameplan for their second meeting. In the rubber match JDS will have to improve cardio substantially and work on BJJ and clinchwork. It's a lot more development for him.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

I personally think JDS was rocked badly and fought the middle rounds in a daze. He showed tremendous heart but he was already beaten badly enough to wear his body could no longer keep up. I think the 3rd fight will be an amazing fight. I see it as fight were both fighters will have success at some point unlike the first 2 matchups. I think JDS can fix the holes and he still has the ability to finish. I don't think Cain can finish off JDS after watching this last fight. I think it's going to be a war but I see JDS coming out on top again.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Believe Junior can beat him in a third fight.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Unless someone uploads all the martial arts and appropriate skills straight to JDS's brain like they did to Neo in the Matrix to fix his nonexistent MMA skills he does'nt stand a chance other then landing a lucky punch in my opinion.

In other words JDS needs a miracle. Cain by vicious beating again, probably even more worse then the first time.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I also don't think cardio had nothing to do with JDS performance. He was hit with several bombs which prevented him from being effective in any other area but surviving.

JDS has only one thing to adjust. Only one. He needs to find a way of protecting his face while defending TDs. More combos will be wellcome as well, but if he can protect his face, that will do it.

As mentioned before. Cain wrestling alone is uneffective to take JDS down and keep him there. It's pathetically uneffective against JDS, TBH, even though he is a powerful wrestler and Cain realized that in the very first round, smartly and successfully changing his game plan to hit a surprisingly defenseless JDS to dazziness and then, only then, having the advantage to rag doll him.

And during this ragdolling, even more incredibly powerful clean shots were landed and JDS went nowhere.

Greatness is difficult to reach and deal with sometimes. I think JDS entered overconfident for this match and didn't prepare for possible variations. I personally found him a little cocky during the weigh ins (normal stuff, but maybe not used to see coming from him), promising to knock out Cain as he would just pass through him like the first time.

This loss will be good to him.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Unless someone uploads all the martial arts and appropriate skills straight to JDS's brain like they did to Neo in the Matrix to fix his nonexistent MMA skills he does'nt stand a chance other then landing a lucky punch in my opinion.
> 
> In other words JDS needs a miracle. Cain by vicious beating again, probably even more worse then the first time.


Man, don't be so negative. Why can't you just say 'Cain has his number and fought really well', whats with knocking the other guy? If anything surely that'd make Cain's victory less impressive if JDS is as bad as you say :confused02:


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

BOOM said:


> Unless someone uploads all the martial arts and appropriate skills straight to JDS's brain like they did to Neo in the Matrix to fix his nonexistent MMA skills he does'nt stand a chance other then landing a lucky punch in my opinion.
> 
> In other words JDS needs a miracle. Cain by vicious beating again, probably even more worse then the first time.


Troll much?

Cain's a very slight favorite in the next fight IMO. People need to realize that heavyweight fights are very rarely close, and the first guy to land something big usually wins. You can't put too much stock into how bad JDS looked for the majority of the last fight. Remember how easily he stuffed Cain's takedowns at the beginning?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

avengedsixfold said:


> Man, don't be so negative. Why can't you just say 'Cain has his number and fought really well', whats with knocking the other guy? If anything surely that'd make Cain's victory less impressive if JDS is as bad as you say :confused02:


Sorry but I actually like JDS, it's just I've always believed he was nothing more then a one dimensional fighter and this coming. He does'nt have what it takes even though his one dimension might be one of the best in that specific category.

JDS without his striking can't win against fighters who can win in many different ways like Cain can do.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Troll much?
> 
> Cain's a very slight favorite in the next fight IMO. People need to realize that heavyweight fights are very rarely close, and the first guy to land something big usually wins. You can't put too much stock into how bad JDS looked for the majority of the last fight. Remember how easily he stuffed Cain's takedowns at the beginning?


Nope, JDS's only chance is to land another wild haymaker. Other then that he's got nothing on Cain despite the outcome of their first fight. Sorry if the truth got you upset.

And yes you can put a lot of stock to how badly JDS got beat up, his face was literally broken and his soul was stolen. That's what happens when you run into a superior fighter and don't have all the necessary tools.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Sorry but I actually like JDS, it's just I've always believed he was nothing more then a one dimensional fighter and this coming. He does'nt have what it takes even though his one dimension might be one of the best in that specific category.
> 
> JDS without his striking can't win against fighters who can win in many different ways like Cain can do.


JDS has alot of wins over top level fighters. 9-1 in the UFC with wins over Werdum, Cain, Mir, Carwin, Nelson, Struve, Gonzaga and Cro Cop. If he didn't have the game to compete in MMA we would have seen it already. You are putting too much into 1 fight and completely forgetting what JDS has accomplished.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Sorry but I actually like JDS, it's just I've always believed he was nothing more then a one dimensional fighter and this coming. He does'nt have what it takes even though his one dimension might be one of the best in that specific category.
> 
> JDS without his striking can't win against fighters who can win in many different ways like Cain can do.


Disagree, he got up well which is using his BJJ, he defends takedowns well using his counter wrestling. Yes he has a strength that he goes to a lot but so he should. Train more with wrestlers, work on limiting GNP damage and improve boxing defence. The next fight is going to be great!


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> JDS has alot of wins over top level fighters. 9-1 in the UFC with wins over Werdum, Cain, Mir, Carwin, Nelson, Struve, Gonzaga and Cro Cop. If he didn't have the game to compete in MMA we would have seen it already. You are putting too much into 1 fight and completely forgetting what JDS has accomplished.


Wrong, I haven't forgotten what JDS has accomplished. I'm calling what JDS is the way I see it. He is a one dimensional fighter with nonexistent secondary tools to overcome superior fighters if plan A fails. It couldn't more obvious.


----------



## footodors (Aug 26, 2007)

No clinch game + no ground game + bad cardio + no defense= Puncher's chance only against Cain.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Wrong, I haven't forgotten what JDS has accomplished. I'm calling what JDS is the way I see it. He is a one dimensional fighter with nonexistent secondary tools to overcome superior fighters if plan A fails. It couldn't more obvious.


So you are saying there is only 1 fighter that is able to expose JDS as a one dimensional fighter? Since all the other top level fighters he fought got dominated by JDS.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

avengedsixfold said:


> Disagree, he got up well which is using his BJJ, he defends takedowns well using his counter wrestling. Yes he has a strength that he goes to a lot but so he should. Train more with wrestlers, work on limiting GNP damage and improve boxing defence. The next fight is going to be great!


LOL, what BJJ?

Take away and or avoid JDS' greatest strength (stand up boxing) and JDS has nothing. He's so far off from being a complete fighter it's not even funny.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> So you are saying there is only 1 fighter that is able to expose JDS as a one dimensional fighter? Since all the other top level fighters he fought got dominated by JDS.


Care to list all these other dimensions JDS is really good at other then his stand up?


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

footodors said:


> No clinch game + no ground game + bad cardio + no defense= Puncher's chance only against Cain.


Thats a pretty idiotic thing to come out with! He's fought big hitters, good ground guys. I mean against Nelson I was impressed with is cardio as he literally threw the kitchen sink at that man.

I think what you should have said in your equation was:

if(rounds < 3 && noConcussiveBlowsRecieved == true) {
JDS Chance = 70%
}else {
JDS chance = 90%
}

It was all about Cain's switching it up and relentless pressure.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

BOOM said:


> LOL, what BJJ?
> 
> Take away and or avoid JDS' greatest strength (stand up boxing) and JDS has nothing. He's so far off from being a complete fighter it's not even funny.


Um the ability to stand up, call it wrestling/bjj/grappling I think he actually did well with stuffing the shots and getting up after being so rocked. All this against the best wrestler/mma fighter currently in the UFC Heavyweight division.

If we play this game it's easy, take away Cain's wrestling, what would happen then? He'd get KO'd by JDS. JDS is the better striker but with the threat of takedowns and Cain mixing it up he more than levels the field


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

avengedsixfold said:


> Um the ability to stand up, call it wrestling/bjj/grappling I think he actually did well with stuffing the shots and getting up after being so rocked. All this against the best wrestler/mma fighter currently in the UFC Heavyweight division.
> 
> If we play this game it's easy, take away Cain's wrestling, what would happen then? He'd get KO'd by JDS. JDS is the better striker but with the threat of takedowns and Cain mixing it up he more than levels the field


Did you miss the rest of the fight where Cain was throwing him around like a rag doll at will and JDS couldn't do anything to stop it?


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOM said:


> Care to list all these other dimensions JDS is really good at other then his stand up?


Based on watching all his fights and how easily he stuffed the take downs before being dazed, battered and gassed. I would say he has great take down defense. He also has an amazing chin and heart which you can see in the Carwin, Nelson and Cain fights. 
The problem you are having is you are taking a look at JDS after he was already dazed and battered and you are saying his skill set is what we see there. But we have enough to look at before that to see that isn't the case.


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I think JDS will win if he actually fights this time. But this whole standing in front of Cain with your hands down thing is absolutely crazy.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Did you miss the rest of the fight where Cain was throwing him around like a rag doll at will and JDS couldn't do anything to stop it?


People used to say Cain had a glass chin, then JDS knocked him out. Derp derp it must be true. No they are fighting at the highest level against the best heavyweights around. If JDS had clocked Cain with a similar punch to the first fight he wouldn't have been ragdolling him. WHen these guys hit big it usually changes the course of the fight be it a KO or a zombie opponent


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

avengedsixfold said:


> People used to say Cain had a glass chin, then JDS knocked him out. Derp derp it must be true. No they are fighting at the highest level against the best heavyweights around. If JDS had clocked Cain with a similar punch to the first fight he wouldn't have been ragdolling him. WHen these guys hit big it usually changes the course of the fight be it a KO or a zombie opponent


Yeah there is no doubt that JDS was in zombie mode for atleast 2 rounds. His amazing heart is the only thing that kept the lights on during that stretch.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

avengedsixfold said:


> People used to say Cain had a glass chin, then JDS knocked him out. Derp derp it must be true. No they are fighting at the highest level against the best heavyweights around. If JDS had clocked Cain with a similar punch to the first fight he wouldn't have been ragdolling him. WHen these guys hit big it usually changes the course of the fight be it a KO or a zombie opponent


Likely the same professionals that still think JDS is an excellent well rounded fighter, in fact I'm sure of it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Nope, JDS's only chance is to land another wild haymaker. Other then that he's got nothing on Cain despite the outcome of their first fight. Sorry if the truth got you upset.
> 
> And yes you can put a lot of stock to how badly JDS got beat up, his face was literally broken and his soul was stolen. That's what happens when you run into a superior fighter and don't have all the necessary tools.


If you think JDS punch in the first fight was a 'wild hay maker' you seriously have a lot to learn. 

His face was broken but his soul was most certainly not stolen. The man refuse to quit. Can took everything from JDS but his heart. 

You seriously need a reality check if you believe any of this crap you vomiting.



BOOM said:


> Care to list all these other dimensions JDS is really good at other then his stand up?


You're such a horrendous troll I'm starting to think you're just here to rustle our jimmies. 










You know you're spewing complete garbage as you will never respond to anyone's comments. Only continue to push your own thought. 

You could recall JDS stuffed every take down attempt Cain threw at him. You could forgot that while badly hurt and completely exhausted,Cain was never able to hold JDS down (see Big-Foot fight for a perfect example of Cain's GnP style). That coupled with the fact while you say Cain took him down at will, he actually failed on more than 1 TD attempt in the later rounds. 

And of course the last skill is his heart/will. He took an a$$ whooping and never gave up. 

TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL TROLL


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

BOOM isn't even worth responding to at this point. There is a reason why it's mulitple people against 1 guy. He wants everyone to judge JDS based on this last fight alone and take JDS at his weakest point and say that defines his skillset. Despite all the previous evidence we have that contradicts his argument.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

amoosenamedhank said:


> If you think JDS punch in the first fight was a 'wild hay maker' you seriously have a lot to learn.
> 
> His face was broken but his soul was most certainly not stolen. The man refuse to quit. Can took everything from JDS but his heart.
> 
> You seriously need a reality check if you believe any of this crap you vomiting.


Excellent post.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Don't feed the troll gentlemen.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

OUSOONERSOU said:


> Based on watching all his fights and how easily he stuffed the take downs before being dazed, battered and gassed. I would say he has great take down defense. He also has an amazing chin and heart which you can see in the Carwin, Nelson and Cain fights.
> The problem you are having is you are taking a look at JDS after he was already dazed and battered and you are saying his skill set is what we see there. But we have enough to look at before that to see that isn't the case.


Ridiculous, if JDS had great take down defense it would have kicked in by instinct. He does'nt have this great BJJ or TDD everyone likes to talk about, and Cain exposed it to the fullest.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Don't feed the troll gentlemen.


I've been feeding him all morning... You'd think I'd learn. :confused02:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Ah yes the good old I can't have an intelligent debate because I got JDS homer glasses on so everyone else must be a troll.

I win.


----------



## avengedsixfold (Aug 12, 2009)

amoosenamedhank said:


> I've been feeding him all morning... You'd think I'd learn. :confused02:


My mother always told me to feed the needy :thumb02:


----------



## BrockfanSilva (Sep 12, 2011)

JDS can win the next one IMO. He only needs to change one thing. Next time he stuffs Cains take down and Cains lying flat on his face he needs to get on top of him and punch him in the face, instead of walking to the opposite side of the ring and letting Cain reset.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Ridiculous, if JDS had great take down defense it would have kicked in by instinct. He does'nt have this great BJJ or TDD everyone likes to talk about, and Cain exposed it to the fullest.



Or maybe... just maybe JDS DOES have great TDD and Cain just has exceptional take downs? Cain dominated JDS. But JDS also finished Cain. Neither loss makes either man one dimensional or over rated. I love that you equate Cain's take downs with JDS's weaknesses. Rather than give Cain props for his amazing take downs, you instead slam JDS for have 'meh' TDD. Are you so stupid that you fail to realize that you're actually discrediting Cain's win? I'm betting the answer is yes.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Or maybe... just maybe JDS DOES have great TDD and Cain just has exceptional take downs? Cain dominated JDS. But JDS also finished Cain. Neither loss makes either man one dimensional or over rated. I love that you equate Cain's take downs with JDS's weaknesses. Rather than give Cain props for his amazing take downs, you instead slam JDS for have 'meh' TDD. Are you so stupid that you fail to realize that you're actually discrediting Cain's win? I'm betting the answer is yes.


Yeah I'm discrediting Cain's win when I said he completely mauled JDS and JDS couldn't do nothing about it for the entire fight.

Cool story bro.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BOOM said:


> Yeah I'm discrediting Cain's win when I said he completely mauled JDS and JDS couldn't do nothing about it for the entire fight.
> 
> Cool story bro.



When you dismiss the opponent and his skills, you inherently belittle the victory. Or is that too complicated a concept for you to grasp?

Back to your pointless ramblings then.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

BOOM said:


> Yeah I'm discrediting Cain's win when I said he completely mauled JDS and JDS couldn't do nothing about it for the entire fight.
> 
> Cool story bro.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *When you dismiss the opponent and his skills, you inherently belittle the victory.* Or is that too complicated a concept for you to grasp?
> 
> Back to your pointless ramblings then.


You couldn't be more wrong. I dismissed JDS' BJJ and TDD because it's not anywhere as good as people think it is but I said JDS has one the best dimensions even though he only has one dimension. Clearly reading comprehension is not a forte of yours.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Did you miss the rest of the fight where Cain was throwing him around like a rag doll at will and JDS couldn't do anything to stop it?


You mean when JDS was gassed and on wobbly legs?:confused02:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

leifdawg said:


> You mean when JDS was gassed and on wobbly legs?:confused02:


The invincible former HW champ might want to work on his cardio as well as his BJJ and TDD then, I hear that's kind of important.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

His cardio yes? But his TDD is still the best in the division, and I haven't really gotten a decent chance to see his BJJ, but it's at least passable considering his other skills.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

If the JDS from round 5 _uber alles_, bouncin' on the balls of his feet, ripping shots to the body, showed up, along with the JDS whose a BJJ black belt, then these two could trade the title for years. 

If JDS is a slightly more athletic Shane Carwin with better cardio, Velasquez wins eight times out of ten.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll be happy to take the sig of any prominent member when the time comes around.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

leifdawg said:


> His cardio yes? *But his TDD is still the best in the division*, and I haven't really gotten a decent chance to see his BJJ, but it's at least passable considering his other skills.


Cain disagrees.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I don't trust Velasquez to stay healthy, he's going to end up like Shogun, GSP or Cruz and suffer a massive double knee injury and he won't bounce back.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

John8204 said:


> I don't trust Velasquez to stay healthy, he's going to end up like Shogun, GSP or Cruz and suffer a massive double knee injury and he won't bounce back.


Why would you say that?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BOOM said:


> Cain disagrees.


I don't know that he would. Has anyone else made Cain fall on his face trying to get a takedown, and multiple times at that.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

leifdawg said:


> I don't know that he would. Has anyone else made Cain fall on his face trying to get a takedown, and multiple times at that.


Cormier probably has..


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Why would you say that?


He's had two major injuries since he won the title. Also the way he trains and the way he likely trained at the NCAA level makes me question how long his career is going to actually last. I think of how broken down Tito and Hughes got and they weren't taking on guys 40lbs heavier than them. 

I hope he sticks around I like wrestling at the HW level. I wish we could have seen Cole Konrad develop in Bellator. But I'm not really that optimistic that he's going to break Lesnar and Sylvia's two title defense mark.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He's had two major injuries since he won the title. Also the way he trains and the way he likely trained at the NCAA level makes me question how long his career is going to actually last. I think of how broken down Tito and Hughes got and they weren't taking on guys 40lbs heavier than them.
> 
> I hope he sticks around I like wrestling at the HW level. I wish we could have seen Cole Konrad develop in Bellator. But I'm not really that optimistic that he's going to break Lesnar and Sylvia's two title defense mark.


Two?

The shoulder was major and there was a decent chance he'd never fully recover, but he has. 

The knee was not a major injury as far as i've found.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

John8204 said:


> He's had two major injuries since he won the title. Also the way he trains and the way he likely trained at the NCAA level makes me question how long his career is going to actually last. I think of how broken down Tito and Hughes got and they weren't taking on guys 40lbs heavier than them.
> 
> I hope he sticks around I like wrestling at the HW level. I wish we could have seen Cole Konrad develop in Bellator. But I'm not really that optimistic that he's going to break Lesnar and Sylvia's two title defense mark.


Two?....He's had one major surgery, and he seems to be fully recovered.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Two?....He's had one major surgery, and he seems to be fully recovered.


Well don't you remember he "tore his ACL" right before the first JDS fight? Lulz


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Well don't you remember he "tore his ACL" right before the first JDS fight? Lulz


Cain never claimed that, AKA never claimed that. It was actually a video released from one of his old sponsors. Cain said he felt very betrayed by them releasing such a video.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

El Bresko said:


> Two?
> 
> The shoulder was major and there was a decent chance he'd never fully recover, but he has.
> 
> The knee was not a major injury as far as i've found.


Well we don't know, we were first told Rotator Cuff for the JDS fight and then last week I heard it was an ACL issue. When I hear ACL from a wrestler my immediate reaction to take 5 years off their career.

Now I know he's claiming it's not true but we all saw the condition he came into the JDS fight. And really I don't expect fighters to be honest about knee issues.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

John8204 said:


> Well we don't know, we were first told Rotator Cuff for the JDS fight and then last week I heard it was an ACL issue. When I hear ACL from a wrestler my immediate reaction to take 5 years off their career.


It was a load of rubbish. He picked up a minor injury in training, like most fighters go through in preparation for all of their fights. It was the huge shoulder injury during the Brock fight which contributed to Cain looking so "off" in the JDS fight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It was a knee sprain, atleast that was what was reported at the time



El Bresko said:


> Cain never claimed that, AKA never claimed that. It was actually a video released from one of his old sponsors. Cain said he felt very betrayed by them releasing such a video.


Cain is fine, its just the shoulder that was an issue and it is no longer an issue.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> It was a load of rubbish. He picked up a minor injury in training, like most fighters go through in preparation for all of their fights. It was the huge shoulder injury during the Brock fight which contributed to Cain looking so "off" in the JDS fight.


And all I'm saying is time will tell, I hope your right. But I think he fought the fight of his life against JDS.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Cain never claimed that, AKA never claimed that. It was actually a video released from one of his old sponsors. Cain said he felt very betrayed by them releasing such a video.


It's called a joke... hence the "lulz". You are on point tonight.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> It's called a joke... hence the "lulz". You are on point tonight.


Funny joke man! :thumbsdown:

You might want to remove the quotation marks next time, it implies that Cain claimed it.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> Funny joke man! :thumbsdown:
> 
> You might want to remove the quotation marks next time, it implies that Cain claimed it.


Quotation marks don't imply the quotee... simple that the statement was quoted. The quotation marks were for the video... I'm sorry you seemed to interpreted that incorrectly.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

amoosenamedhank said:


> Quotation marks don't imply the quotee... simple that the statement was quoted. The quotation marks were for the video... I'm sorry you seemed to interpreted that incorrectly.


I may have misinterpreted, and if I have I apologise. I do feel that many others will interpret it in the same way I did though. 

Also to anybody that hasn't seen the video or doesn't know about it, it would definitely appear that you are quoting Cain.


----------



## amoosenamedhank (Sep 2, 2009)

El Bresko said:


> I may have misinterpreted, and if I have I apologise. I do feel that many others will interpret it in the same way I did though.
> 
> Also to anybody that hasn't seen the video or doesn't know about it, it would definitely appear that you are quoting Cain.


Hmmm maybe... well it was definitely about the video. That's why funny


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Let me give a clue to this gent that states JDS is an one dimensional fighter by giving a clear example of an one dimensional fighter fighting an MMA match, so he can refine his parameters: James Toney
Guy is a deadly boxer with absolute no other skills and stated he would destroy Coulture in an MMA match. Nice try...

Now, JDS is versed in all major martial arts and techniques available today. He trains everything in a full camp with great coaches/masters in several arts. However, his fighting style is to box and to KO ppl. But he needs and uses his other skills to allow him to maintain the fight where he wants and that has been proven successful until this last single bout. So to say this incredibly successful athlete, who dismantled every opponent, including Cain, is one dimensional because of his last performance MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL. 

In before. Cain is UNABLE to take JDS down and keep him there while JDS is fully awake. It's JDS's wrestling training that makes his TDD superb and it's his BJJ that makes him stand as soon as possible when the first fails. One dimensional? If he is an one dimensional fighter, lets say, just a boxer, as claimed, what on earth made him avoid getting finished for five freaking rounds against no one less than Cain Freaking Velasquez? Which pure boxer would do that, bro? 
That's crazy.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I have JDS. While it was a great plan by Cain, as I said before the fight, I just had a feeling that his timing would work. That doesnt make him the better boxer. Cain was landing a nice jab, but was lunging in like crazy with the back hand. If JDS had a little bit more time, the counter would have been so easy to take. Cain landing the huge overhand which basically put JDS out this time, but the odds of him doing so again would be quite slim I'd say. JDS will sharpen up his defence and block the jabs on his arms, keeping out of range of Cain's backhand and like the last fight, easily defending weak takedowns without much effort. It would take Cain rocking him again to actually get the fight to the ground, and that's where JDS lost all of his energy. I just don't see the start of the fight going the same way. In grappling and takedown defence, JDS is more than capable of getting seperation and avoiding being dragged down and if he can take the advanatge in strikes, which he should have been able to in the first fight, I see him winning a very close decision next time. Cain I imagine will give up the takedowns and turn to strikes. His chin will be praised for his endurance and in say the third round, he'll start landing big back on JDS with the rest of the rounds being close. His enegry will be down there with JDS' going late into the fight because JDS will be ripping into him with body shots, to which Joe Rogan takes a lot of notice.

Hey, might seem like an overly exact prediction...but worked out pretty well last time eh?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> Let me give a clue to this gent that states JDS is an one dimensional fighter by giving a clear example of an one dimensional fighter fighting an MMA match, so he can refine his parameters: James Toney
> Guy is a deadly boxer with absolute no other skills and stated he would destroy Coulture in an MMA match. Nice try...
> 
> Now, JDS is versed in all major martial arts and techniques available today. He trains everything in a full camp with great coaches/masters in several arts. However, his fighting style is to box and to KO ppl. But he needs and uses his other skills to allow him to maintain the fight where he wants and that has been proven successful until this last single bout. So to say this incredibly successful athlete, who dismantled every opponent, including Cain, is one dimensional because of his last performance MAKES NO SENSE AT ALL.
> ...


JDS' TDD and BJJ is one of the biggest myths in all of MMA. What JDS really is is an incredibly fast striker with his hands who takes advantage of his opponents before they're able to do anything to him. Take this one dimension away from JDS (much like Cain did Saturday night) and he's not even a top 10 HW.

There's a reason Werdum made the comment he did about JDS' BJJ. It does'nt exist.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

His TDD is a myth? Then why was Cain rolling around the floor looking ridiculous before he landed that big shot? I agree his BJJ is overrated though.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> His TDD is a myth? Then why was Cain rolling around the floor looking ridiculous before he landed that big shot? I agree his BJJ is overrated though.



It might look ridiculous to people who don't understand MMA but that's just grappling/wrestling, not everything has to look pretty. It's completely normal that it's not going to work every time during a fight.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BOOM said:


> It might look ridiculous to people who don't understand MMA but that's just grappling/wrestling, not everything has to look pretty. It's completely normal that it's not going to work every time during a fight.


But Cain is a great wrestler. He wasnt even getting close to a takedown because JDS' TDD was dope. Cain looked ridiculous because JDS completley stuffed his takedowns and left him on the floor clutching a foot. JDS weakness in that fight was his stand up (mainly defence) and his cardio.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Why is this guy acting like JDS is a glorified Mark Hunt right now? His takedown defense is clearly better then a vast majority of HWs given that he was able to shake Cain off multiple times even after being completely rocked in the first. Ah well, to each their own.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But Cain is a great wrestler. He wasnt even getting close to a takedown because JDS' TDD was dope. Cain looked ridiculous because JDS completley stuffed his takedowns and left him on the floor clutching a foot. JDS weakness in that fight was his stand up (mainly defence) and his cardio.


I find it interesting how there are still people that keep bringing up JDS' amazing TDD because he managed to avoid it a few times against Cain but completely negate the fact that Cain did take down JDS at will and literally threw him around like a rag doll for most of the fight in reality.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

BOOM said:


> I find it interesting how there are still people that keep bringing up JDS' amazing TDD because he managed to avoid it a few times against Cain but completely negate the fact that Cain did take down JDS at will and literally threw him around like a rag doll for most of the fight in reality.


But you're cutting out all the other factors. Thats like saying Travis Brown can't walk because of his last fight. JDS was pretty much unconcious when he finally got taken down. Cain then used his relentless wrestling and strikes to completley sap JDS' lacking cardio. It was only when that shot landed that the game changed. JDS TDD was shown in all it's glory at the start of the fight when he was still able to stand on his own two feet.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

I was actually quite impressed with Junior's defense at least in the first scramble. He got taken down, but got up right away only to be thrown into side control and again did a great job of shaking Cain and scrambling back to his feet. He looked quite formidable until he was hurt and then gassed. The third fight should be somewhere in between these two, but if I had to bet I'd pick Cain.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But you're cutting out all the other factors. Thats like saying Travis Brown can't walk because of his last fight. JDS was pretty much unconcious when he finally got taken down. Cain then used his relentless wrestling and strikes to completley sap JDS' lacking cardio. It was only when that shot landed that the game changed. JDS TDD was shown in all it's glory at the start of the fight when he was still able to stand on his own two feet.


So basically what you're saying is once another fighter figures out/takes away JDS' one dimension there's nothing left in his toolbox that gives him a chance to win.

Question,

Who does JDS beat in the HW division without his striking?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sterl, I didnt think JDS was even taken down until he was hurt. I was actually really unimpressed by Cain's grappling. JDS wasn't using BJJ or any skill to stand up, Cain was just not strong enough on the ground to stop him. He kept himself light on JDS where he could have smashed him with GnP had he been able to hold him down. He could really use some BJJ training to improve his wrestling.

BOOM, well like every fighter he has a stand out point. He has great TDD but that's only because he wants to keep it standing to strike. His entire gameplan is geared towards striking. If someone is able to just click with their timing, like Cain did, yeah JDS is pretty screwed. But it's easier said than done and had Cain not landed that shot, I could have seen JDS doing the same again. He is THAT good at striking, that he smashed everyone enroute to beating a great champion. It's like saying old Nog was one dimentional or Cro Cop was one dimentional. They are, but can anybody actually stop them? Their entire gameplay is geared towards winning in a certain way. Anderson Silva isn't aiming to submit or out wrestle anyone, he's looking for a stand up KO, and everyone knows it. If you could out strike Anderson, you've won the fight. But as I said, easier said than done.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The story of the rematch for JDS is gonna be body shots, its the one thing he was having a lot of success with in the last fight. For Cain its gonna be more of the same likely with a stronger sense of urgency on finishing and putting the final nail in the coffin. I expect JDS to look for an answer to make Cain pay for TD attempts and to be in better shape but its not a matter of what Cain can change (because he fought damn near perfect) but rather the adjustments JDS will make that will make the next bout that much more intriguing.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Toxic said:


> The story of the rematch for JDS is gonna be body shots, its the one thing he was having a lot of success with in the last fight. For Cain its gonna be more of the same likely with a stronger sense of urgency on finishing and putting the final nail in the coffin. I expect JDS to look for an answer to make Cain pay for TD attempts and to be in better shape but its not a matter of what Cain can change (because he fought damn near perfect) but rather the adjustments JDS will make that will make the next bout that much more intriguing.


Completley agree. I said in the first page or something that JDS will have insane body shots which will break Cain down in stamina. JDS will be in much better condition for this one imo and he will be so much tighter in striking defence to make sure that Cain can't catch him the way he did again. The most intriguing part will be who is pushing the pace. JDS could look for a counter, which shouldnt be too hard to find, but he might look to swap the roles and be the one pushing Cain back.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

I still don't see how JDS stands a chance in their next match outside of another flash KO that catches Cain. 

Cain has JDS covered in every category by miles and personally I don't see JDS magically learning all the attributes he will need. JDS has huge holes in his game, I'll go as far and say he is one of the most incomplete fighters at HW and it's just that his striking is so good that a lot of people did'nt want to see/believe it.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

BOOM said:


> I still don't see how JDS stands a chance in their next match outside of another flash KO that catches Cain.
> 
> Cain has JDS covered in every category by miles and personally I don't see JDS magically learning all the attributes he will need. JDS has huge holes in his game, I'll go as far and say he is one of the most incomplete fighters at HW and it's just that his striking is so good that a lot of people did'nt want to see/believe it.


If JDS can just work on making people pay for failed takedowns he will win even easier than Cain did on Saturday.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

leifdawg said:


> If JDS can just work on making people pay for failed takedowns he will win even easier than Cain did on Saturday.


This x1000

Junior needs to work with the Muay Thai coaches and Anderson at blackhouse. His boxing is obviously fantastic but Cain showed it's something that can be negated with pressure because of Junior's inability to use knees and other counters when guys close distance.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

leifdawg said:


> If JDS can just work on making people pay for failed takedowns he will win even easier than Cain did on Saturday.


JDS has a plethora of things to learn and work on before anyone or he himself thinks that beating Cain is going to be "easy".


----------



## mo25 (Feb 7, 2011)

Who will jds fight next?


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

mo25 said:


> Who will jds fight next?


I'd have him fight Overeem, the winner then gets a shot at Cain.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

BOOM said:


> I still don't see how JDS stands a chance in their next match outside of another flash KO that catches Cain.
> 
> Cain has JDS covered in every category by miles and personally I don't see JDS magically learning all the attributes he will need. JDS has huge holes in his game, I'll go as far and say he is one of the most incomplete fighters at HW and it's just that his striking is so good that a lot of people did'nt want to see/believe it.


So JDS actually is a white younger version of James Toney, after all...


----------

